# OGC Data Entry



## Morrus

Very soon, I'll need folks to help populate large Open Gaming Content databases. This will be a large data entry project, likely involving several people over a period of a month or so. Data sources will be SRDs (if lucky), PDFs, and books (where not so lucky). The data will cover a variety of games and systems.

The payment depends on the database size you do. Compiling every 3.5 spell is a much bigger job than every 13th Age monster, for example. We'll need things like feats, spells, monsters, etc. as well as NPCs and more.

This will be structured around a Kickstarter, with each additional database being a stretch goal. 

If interested, please drop me a PM; or if you have any questions, feel free to post them here!


----------



## Cyril

What (if any) sort of software will the compilers need?


----------



## Morrus

A web browser and lots of patience!  That's all - it's just entering data into forms on the website.


----------



## Beefermatic

How much is the pay, I can start loading on Immortal's Handbook stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Herobizkit

I missed the deadline by a day... is this project still an option?


----------



## Morrus

Actually, yes!  Apologies to those who sent enquiries - it has taken this long just to get the software installed. A very basic version is running now, but it's not quite ready for use yet.  I'm just testing it.


----------



## Herobizkit

Swell.  Love me some data entry. :3


----------



## Morrus

OK, looks like I'm ready for a first assignment. I need someone to enter several hundred starships into a database!


----------



## Lwaxy

Here, me. No idea how fast I'll be but I'm persistent.


----------

